# Jaspersoft Sourcecode?



## Shams (9. Okt 2014)

Tach,

ich bin gerade dabei, mir Jaspersoft Studio anzusehen - das ist alles in allem eine runde Sache. Das Problem dabei ist nun nur folgendes. Ich wollte mir von folgender Seite:

401 Authorization Required


...mal den Sourcecode auschecken. Ich habe Tortoise als Repobrowser, aber das Problem dabei ist nun folgendes:

Es wird nach einer Authentifizierung verlangt, und die Daten meines Jaspersoftaccounts wollte er nicht haben. Darum meine Frage - weiß jemand, wie man an den Sourcecode von Jaspersoft herankommt, also sich den irgendwo auschecken kann, vielleicht über git oder so?


----------



## chalkbag (10. Okt 2014)

Ich nehme an bei Jaspersoft hast du schon angefragt?^^
Wenn die ihren Code nicht raus geben wollen, dann kommst du zumindest legal wohl nicht ran..


----------



## Shams (10. Okt 2014)

Okay, danke für Deine Antwort, ich versuche die Lösung des Problems mal in den Jaspersoftcommunities zu eruieren.


----------

